# Pensacola reds



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

took my buddy shark fishing last night. we got sharks, but he also got two big bull reds! both on lady fish. one as i was returning from dropping a bait, which was about 38" that i promptly released when i got to them and this big guy! 42"

working my 13ft cui. it looks massive with him


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good god
Look at that rod and reel. 
We'll just call you
ol' long rod


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

hey, it catches fish. and puts 6oz plus a hand size chunk of lady fish past the first bar without me getting wet. 

being 6'6" it looks a little more reasonable when i use it.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

how the heck did you come up with lowprofile for a handle?


----------



## chugs (May 22, 2013)

Nice fish. I've been catching a ton of lady fish lately maybe I'll use it for bait as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> how the heck did you come up with lowprofile for a handle?


i was spooling up a lowpro bait caster one night when i joined another sight and i couldn't think of anything better. 

why do you ask?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

lowprofile said:


> i was spooling up a lowpro bait caster one night when i joined another sight and i couldn't think of anything better.
> 
> why do you ask?


 that's a great reason . I was just curious how someone thats 6'6" came up with that.
How far out do you think that sand bar is? Iknow around here,johnson beach,perdido key, It's tough to even get to the bar with a good size bait.I can get small ones out there,get a catfish almost every cast.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> that's a great reason . I was just curious how someone thats 6'6" came up with that.
> How far out do you think that sand bar is? Iknow around here,johnson beach,perdido key, It's tough to even get to the bar with a good size bait.I can get small ones out there,get a catfish almost every cast.


i can cast the baits 80 yards, sometimes more and just make it to the drop off into the gut.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

got this that next morning before going out on the yak.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

pretty awsome shark fishing,like seeing the pics, keep em coming.
your passion for sharking is kind of infectious. startin to think I would like to targert them more. doesn't seem to be any shortage of them around here.
back in the socal days I fished for leopards,shovel nose and rays. It was agood break from surf perch and corbinas. a lot of people thought we were nuts for wanting 13' foot rods and diawa sloshes for surf fishing. just wanted to feel that good hard pull on the rod.


----------

